

The trouble with exponential discounting and how we undervalue the future - gabaix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-28/einstein-on-wall-street-time-money-continuum-commentary-by-mark-buchanan.html

======
agalmicvinegar
Are people actually making long-term decisions based on that kind of
obviously-too-simple model? That seems like cargo cult science to me.

